# Viking Archery Custom Bow



## W E H (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a Viking Archery custom made and fitted to me. I'm not sure exactly how custom made it was, but they took measurements and it's balanced without a counter weight. The sights are machined into it. The quiver is fitted into it also. I have several broadheads, and field and blunt points. Along with a flu flu arrow with a judu point. Six fiberglass fishing arrows. Three that collapse and three barbed and a hand wrapped fishing reel. Along with the case. I have no idea of the value but when I bought it I spent what at the time 15 years ago was a lot of money to me. I have not shot it in a long time and it never saw much outside use. Thanks to a torn rotator cuff muscle I doubt I'll shoot it again. It does have a pretty big poundage but it breaks over nicely. I'm 6'2" and used to be relatively strong so I wanted it higher poundage. I'm not sure of the draw or the exact poundage anymore. At the time when I bought it was chronographed and I was told it was extremely fast. I can't remember the FPS now either. The hunting arrows are all Easton GameGetters. The bow is painted in custom mesquite brush pattern. I'm debating selling or trading it and I really have no idea of the value or if bow technology has changed so much that I'm better off keeping it. I could email other pictures if somebody is interested. Any input advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I think technology has changed so much, it will have a low value, Sorry, but that is my opinion. Keep it, or perhaps someone with a Viking connection my want it. Good luck


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I agree with Chunky...the bow is sort of obsolete now and as you said it was custom made and fitted to you so unless you found your clone who wanted it well...

You could always list it in the Classifieds for sale and see what kind of feedback you get there since you can't sell things in this forum.

Good luck.

TH


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

They used to have a deal with PSE to market a bow with a particular name to it. It may have been a sidewinder or something similar. Used to be IBO 295-300 fps. But that was the latest one before they moved etc.. Be a good bow to advertise for bowfishing. Should be a label with the specs on it.


----------



## W E H (Aug 2, 2012)

I received a few other replies via email saying it was a good bow just not quite up to what they are producing now. They said the value was between $300 and $400 for the total package. I'm not sure what $ amount would make me want to sell it but I'm thinking I'll just want to keep it for my son. He'll be taller and stronger than me if he keeps up the pace he's on now. That will make a very interesting and cool (although) dated first bow setup. My first bow was a Bear Whitetail hunter that I worked during the summer for and handed the UPS driver $91.00 in cash as he delivered my bow from BassPro Shops. Thanks for the info.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

It's still a good bow they called it the Terminator and it was top notch in the day, Scott (Tim the midget arsehole owner's son)build them for Viking it was around 65/70 pounds and was very quiet and pretty fast around 300 IBO and will still kill anything you shoot at.I shoot a traditional long bow and have no problem killing deer and hogs and that Terminator is a lot faster and stronger than what i use today.Keep it it will last a long long time.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I still hunt with an original 75' Viking Bow--Shoot it there at their shop from time to time--Those guys are cool folks--Owners son has the same bow in the office and of all the bows he has shot ---that old bow has taken more game than any one of the others.

swamp


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

They r good bows. I won a lot of state tournaments shooting Tim's bows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Obsolete, hunted with a 1960's Bear long bow forever, it worked then an still work today. I went to a compound in the 80's, got a bad shoulder went to a Parker crossbow when they legalized them and love it. Save it for your son it may become his prize possession one day.


----------



## flyscarecrow (Aug 7, 2007)

Dude hunt with it! Scott built an awesome bow. When I could finally afford one they stopped building them. If I remember correctly Scott machined the risers, I think Scott used someone else's limbs. Scott never claimed to speed, only accurate and durable bows. Enjoy it, its a classic!


----------

